# fische aussetzen???



## katja (27. März 2007)

hallo an alle!

ich habe die zusage von einem fachgeschäft in der nähe, dass er meine goldfische nimmt  
allerdings erst in 4 wochen  , da er die außenanlage erst in betrieb genommen hat und eben noch warten möchte, was ja prinzipiell sehr löblich ist. 

während unseres telefonats habe ich ihm auch von den 4 großen goldorfen erzählt. aufgrund deren wünsche wie z.b. strömung, fließende gewässer etc. hat er mich dazu ermutigt, sie "freizulassen". in den nahe gelegenen rhein oder einen bach in der nähe :?   ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das hier nicht gerne gehört wird, richtig? oder wäre das wirklich kein problem. also weder für die orfen, noch für die "richtige natur"?

bin gespannt auf eure meinungen


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Das ist mit Sicherheit illegal ! 












 allerdings 
gelten Golfische und Goldorfen 
bereits seit langem als einheimisch .........


----------



## katja (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

 ja was denn jetzt?? 

illegal (es müsste ja niemand sehen  ) oder einheimische fische, und somit würde ich sie wirklich "befreien" ???


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

hallo


ICH bin gestern sogar bei ROT gefahren !   

und letztens .......

????,????????????. ??,??????????,???????. ?????????????????????????????? ???????????:



mfG


----------



## katja (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

ok, das war eindeutiger  

dann weiß ich ja jetzt, was ich zu tun habe!


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Hallo Katja,

bevor Du sie wie auch immer abgibst... ich bräuchte dringend noch ein paar gute Aufnahmen von Goldorfen für die Fischdatenbank. 
Bekommst Du das hin? 

Gibt es denn niemanden in Deiner Nähe, der auf ein paar Goldorfen scharf ist? Wie wäre ein Aushang im Supermarkt oder gar bei dem Fischhändler (natürlich nur die Orfen erwähnen  ). Wenn er selbst damit nicht handelt, läßt er das vielleicht auch zu.
Oder ein Zettel am Gartenzaun?!


----------



## katja (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

hey annett, hast du dich vom acker gemacht?   (der musste sein)

der fischhändler würde sie schon nehmen, aber wenn sie wieder in so eine pfütze wie die unsre kommen? das will ich nicht! hatte sie auch schon inseriert-fehlanzeige!

das mit den fotos versuche ich auf jeden fall, hab ja noch ein bisschen zeit, und schönes wetter


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Hallo Anett

das sehr ist löblich !


kann aber

wieder zu ungewollten Verantwortlichkeiten führen
oder  zu Begehrlichkeit von Leuten noch weniger geeignet sind...
Hauptsache "umsonst" :? 

wenn eine Entwicklung durch ist ,ist sie durch ! :crazy: 

auf allen Anglerseiten sind diese Fische benannt 
hier kann man wirklich keinen Schaden mehr anrichten .   


und der Zettel am Gartenzaun muss dann noch aus Recyclingpapier sein  


mfG


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Hi Katja,

heute haben der Trecker und ich Ruhetag. 
Hab gestern 12h auf dem Ding gehockt. Heute werden da die Zwiebeln ausgesät, aber ned von mir. 

@Karsten
Ich weiß wie schwer es ist überzählige Fische unterzubringen, wenn man dann auch noch gewisse Vorstellungen von der Unterkunft hat...  
Am Besten wäre sicher eh ein Aushang mit einer Tel.nr.+ohne genaue Adressangabe und dann schaut man sich den Teich halt vorher selbst an. 
Es geht hier ja um eine einmalige Abgabe und nicht wie bei mir.... 

Ich kann einfach nicht zu "sowas" raten. Sorry! 
Am Ende ist eh jeder selbst für sein Handeln verantwortlich..............


----------



## katja (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

hallo annett!

sind diese fotos brauchbar, oder muss ich noch besser ran?

ich würde auch gern eine höhere auflösung nehmen, aber dann bekomme ich sie hier nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Hallo Katja,

die Bilder sehen schon ganz gut aus. Vielleicht schaffst Du es sie so abzulichten, dass der Himmel sich nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche darüber spiegelt. (so wie im letzten Bild oberhalb)
Wenn Du die Hübschen dann (später) draußen hast, noch fix eine Aufnahme von der Seite (einmal kurz im Kescher auf die Seite legen) und schon bist Du fertig. 

Darf ich die schönsten Bilder dann im Tierlexikon verwenden? 
Goldorfenbilder fehlen bisher noch. 
Bei der Größe bist Du übrigens noch längst nicht am Maximum (244 kB) angekommen, aber ich kann für die DB eh max. 640x480 nehmen, also komprimier sie einfach nicht so sehr.


----------



## katja (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

hallo annett
karsten hat mich schon per pn kontaktiert, zwecks spiegelndem himmel   und mir angeboten die nächsten, *besseren*! direkt an ihn zu schicken, dann dürfen sie auch ruhig grooooß sein!

also: i do my best!!

und selbstverständlich kannst du sie dann verwenden....wir müssen nur noch über die bezahlung sprechen.....


----------



## gizmo (27. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

da goldorfen eh nur ne unterart der rotaugen sind, oder waren es rotfedern?(grübel) dürfte sich der schaden in grenzen halten, bei der färbung sind sie eh nicht lange im gewässer, alles was fische raubt, freut sich sicher über diese leicht auszumachende beute....by the way, ich bin jäger und angler....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

Hi,

Orfen sind weder ne Unterart von Rotaugen, noch von Rotfedern. Goldorfen sind nur eine Goldform des heimische __ Aland. Doch auch heimische Fische dürfen unter keinen Umständen in natürliche Gewässer ausgesetzt werden. Mitllerweile brauchen selbst Angelvereine Genehmigungen wenn sie Fließgewässer besetzen wollen. Hegegemeinschaften schreiben dann vor welche Arten und wie viel eingesetzt werden dürfen. Alles andere ist illegal und kann bei ertappt werden schnell mehrere 10.000 Euro kosten 

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (28. März 2007)

*AW: fische aussetzen???*

@__ knoblauchkröte: wer lässt sich denn bei sowas ertappen??? : :


----------

